# Stowa Mechanical Digital



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi All,

here's an unusual watch that I've just got back from the watchmaker after 6 months waiting (just because he's busy, not because it was difficult to service).



Stowa_Digital_01small by wotsch2, on Flickr

It's from the early seventies, so before quartz digital watches took off.



Stowa_Digital_02small by wotsch2, on Flickr

Stowa joined a German watch manufacturers cooperation called "Pallas" in 1974 (sources: here, and here) and mechanical digital watches from 1974 were branded Stowa Pallas (e.g. here), so that would date my watch to 1973 or earlier with only the brand Stowa on the dial.



Stowa_Digital_03small by wotsch2, on Flickr

The movement is, I believe, a PUW 1560D, running at 3Hz/21600bph, which was designed for mechanical digital watches with second, minute and jumping hour. This was a common movement in many a brand's mechanical digital watches of the time.



Stowa_Digital_04small by wotsch2, on Flickr

The case is around 36mm across and a comparatively chunky 11mm thick, or 12mm including the protruding glass. Although 36mm may seem small by today's standards, the case shape, integrated bracelet and large amount of metal on display give the watch a significant presence on the wrist.



Stowa_Digital_05small by wotsch2, on Flickr

This is a really cool seventies watch and I had been waiting for quite a while to find an example in this kind of condition. Apart from one or two bumps, the watch is in very good nick. I'm chuffed.

-wotsch


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Youâ€™re right that is one cool timepiece. Looks in excellent order as well. Enjoy. :thumbup:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

tidy :thumbup:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Love it! A great addition indeed! Quite unusual being auto...

Cheers Martin


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

I like that very much. Congratulations on both the purchase and having the patience whilst it was being serviced!


----------

